# Golden horse is a bit broken



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I came off of Ben on Monday, managed to break left wrist. Right shoulder and a whole bunch of ribs this is not any fun
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Darn, I knew something was up as you'd gone "quiet" on the forum - I was keen to see how the grey was working out. Details, if you please.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that you got hurt. I hope you get better soon.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh crap! That's not good ....


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh, GH, so sorry to hear this. Do you have someone to help you? Did Ben buck? Spook? Update when you can, hope you have good pain meds!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear you are hurt. The one fall I had in Jan 2009 still causes me pain at times - and I didn't even break any bones! I drove 8 hours yesterday, and the spot on my lower back where I was hurt swelled up last night. What I'd give for a younger body that would recover from injuries like MINE used to do 35 years ago...:evil:

Hope the healing goes well!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I was just about to send out the where have you disappeared to message. Girl!!! May I suggest you add some Arnica to your medications. It's an herbal that will help you. 
I hope Big Ben wasn't being a bad boy! Lots of healing hugs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Sending healing thoughts!!!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Ouch! Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Darn! that is not the news I wanted to hear. I am struggling with fear from my last fall off of Z, and hearing about your last fall and now this just gets me thinking more about how little I want to fall at my age.
I am so sorry this happened, and that now you are "broken". I hope you are getting some extra help at the farm and some good pain medication. When you feel up to it, I want to hear all the gory details.
heal well!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Wishing you a speedy recovery! And lots of confidence when the time comes to hop back on.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. Hope you heal quick and are back in the saddle soon.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh my Golden Horse 

I hope you will be ok


----------



## MissingStar (Feb 20, 2013)

I am wincing at the very thought of your awful experience :-(.

Hope those bones knit quickly. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Ouch; I've heard that the shoulder is a bad one to break. Must have hurt like h*ll! Hope you have a speed recovery.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Gosh thats terrible. Hopefully you won't be down to long. Take care and get plenty of rest.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

OH DEAR! Healing prayers and good thoughts coming to ya from OK! I hope you recover very quickly.


----------



## bubbleslove (Mar 9, 2010)

I second the arnica suggestion, it helped immensely when I smashed my hip years ago. Hope you're still on good terms with that morphine drip!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow, sorry to hear  I really hope you're doing alright.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, maybe you can get some slave labour while you heal up... Y'know, always look on the bright side... ???

Sending the best "unbroken" healing vibes your way.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Am sorry to hear this GH. Wishing you a full recovery.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Golden! I hope you are able to heal fast and get some nice rest while you're healing. 
Feel better soon!


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

First my mom, now you. What's the deal?!?! Feel better soon & follow the doc's instructions 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh dear, bad luck. I commiserate and sympathise in equal measure.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh so sorry to hear this GH Hope you get better quickly and take it easy while you are healing.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Sending healing thoughts, hope you get to feeling better soon. I was never a big homeopathic believer until my X SIL gave me Arnica montana both homeopathic and cream form. Fastest heal time ever.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yikes! Get better GH!!!!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your accident! Best wishes for a speedy recovery!:hug:


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Fast healing dear friend!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

That's a lot longer to fall than off of a Haffie or Arab. Get well quick...


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Ouch!! Hope you got some good meds and rest lots!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Oooouch! I know the pain of broken ribs and all I can say is pain medications are your friend because there's nothing else to do for them except wrapping which hurts itself!



Hope you feel better soon! And keep us updated if you can


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

So sorry you are hurt. I broke a rib (maybe two) a couple of years ago and I know the pain you are going through with just that injury. Can't imagine having the pain of additional broken bones as well. Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

So sorry!!

Ribs are no fun, when broken. I sure hope you heal, both physically and mentally. A bad fall always puts one on a slippery slope.

Are you ready to send Ben to me yet?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Whew, glad to hear from you! After your FB post the other night and having not heard anything else, I was beginning to really worry.

I'm so sorry this has happened to you. I'm jingling and sending healing vibes your way along with some very gentle hugs and a plate full of chocolate chip cookies (or whatever kind of cookies are your favorites). I hope you heal up quickly with minimal pain.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Oooo Oooo, now I get to get after YOU to stay on top of the drugs!! Bwaaahaaahaaa 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Ouch! 
GH, I wish you the quickest recovery. Keep us updated on your injuries. But in the meantime, just relax and rest up.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

cakemom said:


> I was just about to send out the where have you disappeared to message. Girl!!! May I suggest you add some Arnica to your medications. It's an herbal that will help you.
> I hope Big Ben wasn't being a bad boy! Lots of healing hugs.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A broken shoulder? OUCH!!

As for Arnica, I would suggest this as well. I stayed on it while my femur/hip were healing and my doctor was amazed at how fast I was actually progressing. 
Plus they taste like Nerds so they're fun to take. LOL


----------



## onuilmar (Feb 8, 2013)

So very sorry to hear this. It must hurt like the dickens. Heal quickly.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

SO sorry, and sending you healing thoughts! Hope you're back in the saddle soon!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh dear GH. So sorry.....and another vote for Arnica......works wonders-best if started ASAP after injury.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh jeez GH, that has got to be painful! I hope you start feeling better soon, and recover shortly thereafter!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'll have to get hubby to bring some in here, don't know when I am escaping
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh no, please say it ain't so. 

Get Well, and God Bless,

Ann

P.S. What is Arnica?


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh no! So sorry to read this ((jingles furiously))


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Arnica Montana | Homeopathic Medicine for Muscle Aches & Stiffness


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Golden Horse said:


> I came off of Ben on Monday, managed to break left wrist. Right shoulder and a whole bunch of ribs this is not any fun
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Hope you feel better by now! Take it easy!


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh no! Feel better soon!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear that GH. Hope you heal quickly, sending jingles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

OK, thanks, this is what I learned about Arnica,

"....More common names for Arnica are Mountain daisy, Leopard’s bane and *Mountain tobacco*. Arnica is toxic when ingested at full strength, but it can be used as an ointment, gel or cream on unbroken skin or taken internally when it is diluted homeopathically. ...."

But I don't really know what a homeopathic is - can you smoke it?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

So sorry.
Will you forgive me for saying that it might be time for you to walk away from this horse?


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

oh no! I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Arnica is pills or ointment. In this case she would take pills. 
I rub gel on sore muscles all the time that I just realized was arnica based. 
GH, do you need me to mail you some? 
I am ever so worried, you've got to be hurting to be this quiet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

jaydee said:


> So sorry.
> Will you forgive me for saying that it might be time for you to walk taway from this horse?


I'm walking away from him now, trying to explain that sort of hurt to medical staff is difficult. DH though is very much on the ha has to go banner.

Just heard that Cody has sold, Willow is. Being ridden ready for sale, Cassie will take Ben and put some. Hours on him and market for me. Then we will bring Angel home. For me to play with
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Good luck on the healing,selling and homing. I hope everything works out for all involved.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I've regrettably, in my time, found that the best life lessons are frequently painful or expensive or sometimes both so cyber hugs only from me at this time as the real ones would hurt too much. I'm glad you're still staying in the game.


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

So sorry about your injuries. Falls seem so much worse when you're an adult. I hope you experience a quick recovery.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Don't worry about the nurses understanding, we certainly do understand that even though he's caused you all this pain, you love him and it's hard to let him go.

Happy to hear from you and hoping that you're on the mend.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Sometimes we have to hurt for a while to do what's right for the long term
In my head I'm still 18 but my bones tell me I'm not. I know that I cant take the risks I used to and riding doesn't have to be a challenge any more - its just about having fun
Ben sounds like a wonderful sort of horse for a fit young person to take on and make some use of so I'm sure he'll find the right home
I remember my dad coming to see me in hospital after one of my badly executed cross country falls and saying 'Isn't it about time you gave up all this nonsense"
Such sympathy and it made me so angry at the time but I had 4 young children to think about so I did wise up, rein myself in and soon realized there were safer ways to compete and still get a buzz from it.
Look forward to getting out and enjoying your new horse.


----------



## onuilmar (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow. I do so understand the pain in walking away from the horse. But sometimes that is the smart thing to do.

I hope the new horse is a dear love that treats you well and you have a great time with.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

God love you, I know your heart hurts as much as your body.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I have to say this
I know that HF (and other forums) have had their fair share of criticism for bullying but don't these threads knock that to the back?
Its just wonderful the amount of real caring, support, sympathy, friendly advice and love that gets shared around.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

I completely agree Jaydee! Sending healing thoughts and prayers your way GH.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Very sorry to read of your accident, and subsequent necessary action, GH. I know all too well it hurts like mad right now. As always, time will heal both types of wounds. Sending warm fuzzies for a speedy healing of both heart and body.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

GH sending healing prayers for you!
Terribly sorry to hear this, crap deal are the only words that come to mind. Hugs.
Hope you recover quickly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Get well soon GH


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

GH, I am horrified to just read of your fall & injuries! Please, please heal up quickly, it is breaking my heart  . Never mind horses or anything else right now, just concentrate on healing & taking care of you. I am sending every ounce of healing vibes to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Ugh! Be good to yourself; hope you have more good days than bad


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> I'm walking away from him now, trying to explain that sort of hurt to medical staff is difficult. DH though is very much on the ha has to go banner.
> 
> Just heard that Cody has sold, Willow is. Being ridden ready for sale, Cassie will take Ben and put some. Hours on him and market for me. Then we will bring Angel home. For me to play with
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I had a gelding I rescued from the meat pen where he was about to be shipped too. He had an abusive start to his training and was a mental train wreck. 
I spent two years working with him and we'd come a long way, but one day he just lost his mind again.
He flipped over backwards. The saddle horse just narrowly missed going into my chest, and he tore all the tendons/muscles in both legs when he landed on top of me. I was on crutches for weeks.
When I was finally able to ride again, I found I couldn't ride him. He would hump up and threaten to buck and he knew he had my card because I had zero trust in him. He went with full disclosure and I guess he's doing good with his rider now, but sometimes the best thing is to walk away, even if we've put a ton of blood, sweat, and tears into a horse.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I know Ben is a great horse in the making, and I have tried to his person, but I am not that person.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

What exactly happened?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Still waiting to find out for sure, I am still missing a huge chunk of the day, it is overshadowed by the awfulness of being transported on Sask roads by ambulance
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh my, I eventually got to see my X-rays today wowzers I did a good job, I'm kinda shocked that they didn't pin my shoulder blade, it is A mess! I also got a beautiful bruise, I'll have to get pics today if possible.

I have a whole range of exercises do now, from head to toe, seems like I just finish one set, when is time to start again.

That and keeping up with the pain pills
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

OK, seriously if I didn't know any better, I would say you ARE my mom!!! You both fell off the same day, have VERY similar injuries (yours a bit worse tho), both on a "good horse in the making"....

This is getting kind of creepy:hide:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Lol sounds kind of stalkerish
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

anndankev said:


> "....More common names for Arnica are Mountain daisy, Leopard’s bane and *Mountain tobacco*. QUOTE]
> 
> Is that another name for Wacki Tobacci?
> 
> ...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Woo Wacki backi maybe I can get a script, but sure couldn't smoke it for sure! Nothing that includes coughing or laughing.

Bad news of the day, may not get out on Friday as hoped, but am doing a lot better, and Shelfon the physiotherapist is a complete super star. The chair I had been given to use was low and uncfprtable, so he disappeared and came with what looks like a managers office chair! It is so comfortable I hope the real owner doesn't come looking for it too soon. For the first time in a week I can actually stand up from something on my own.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

That's awesome news there! Tiny steps my friend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

It's better to not get out sooner, you don't realize how much more you do at home, or how much further apart your bathroom, bedroom and living room all are. Stay there, and heal up. 

Glad you got a better chair.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

*pouts* no doggy smiles or wags here though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

GH-hope you heal as quickly as possible. Glad you are starting to feel better. Being home is harder than being in the hospital-listen to your doctor, please.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Whoot just found out tonight that my boots, johds and half chaps, survived, they managed to get stuff off without cutting. It was just the bra, fortunately not my new Ennel, and shirt got chopped.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

So, how many days have you been in the hospital? 
See, in the US, they would have sent you home after one or two. They send C sections home after 48 hours.

Can you remember anything about how this all happened?


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Whoot just found out tonight that my boots, johds and half chaps, survived, they managed to get stuff off without cutting. It was just the bra, fortunately not my new Ennel, and shirt got chopped.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Excellent - a shopping opportunity (I'm a glass is half full kind of person):lol:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> So, how many days have you been in the hospital?
> See, in the US, they would have sent you home after one or two. They send C sections home after 48 hours.


 My son was sent home in less time than that after an emergency appendicitis op - he went into surgery at about 11pm and we were told to take him home by late afternoon the following day!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ouchie! Naughty Ben!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Golden, were you rendered unconscious from the event (you mentioned bits of memory missing) or did you pass out from the pain afterwards?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

No I passed out from impact when I hit the deck!

Just spoke with the Dr and I am here until Tuesday next week. Part of the health care here is not just to patch a person up, but to rehab a person back into the home situation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

That is good to hear gh. Praying your rehab to home goes well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Dear GH
I have been looking incognito (not logged in) for a couple of days since I'm afraid I said something you didn't find amusing on another thread. So sorry. :hide:

On another note - looking forward. I have an Abetta 16" endurance saddle with the air weave underlining that I need to sell. I recall inquiring about one you had for sale when I was new on this forum, and that you have lamented selling it later. Are you interested in mine?

Abashedly (sp?),
Ann


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Anna, I don't remember you saying anything I was upset at, I have trouble typing and holding a phone , and the drugs have kept me pretty woozy, so stop hiding and keep posting.

As to the saddle, sticking with my Reinsman for now, I have a lot of decisions to make as to tack ongoing and going to take my time with it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks, that makes me very happy .

I brought the saddle home from the barn the other day to clean up and take pics for a sale ad. Once it is gone I will not have a hornless saddle, been slightly bruised from a horn twice, both times on my right thigh (as I was flying out of the saddle). I'll miss it, but it is a bit too wide for either of my geldings and I'll have fun shopping for another hornless when I'm able.

Ann


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Get well soon! I just spent a few days at Pasqua for my appendix. The nurses are so nice, hope everyone is treating you well!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Over the last two weeks I have met some wonderful nurses, what awesome caring people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

^^ That also was my experience when I had my shoulder surgery. I am glad they were there - it went along way to making an unpleasant business tolerable.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Right, fingers and everything else crossed that I finally escape from hospital today!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Healing thoughts to you GH. Hope you get to go home today.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

XX Fingers crossed you get to go home :hug:.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Good to here you're progressing. It is amazing how the body has such capacity to heal. Looking forward to updates from home.
Anna there are many that confuse any plant that has tobacco in it's name as pot because of the misnomer wacky tobbacky. Arnica though isn't a tobacco or a hemp. It is actually in the Sunflower Family. A homeopathic is a medicinal that uses extremely minute concentrations of a substance to effect or is that affect. I think affect a cure.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

QtrBel said:


> ..... Anna there are many that confuse any plant that has tobacco in it's name as pot because of the misnomer wacky tobbacky. Arnica though isn't a tobacco or a hemp. It is actually in the Sunflower Family. A homeopathic is a medicinal that uses extremely minute concentrations of a substance to effect or is that affect. I think affect a cure.



Well, ok then. I won't try it.
Thanks
Ann

P.S. My sister did try smoking banana peels once (back in the Donovan days)


----------



## BritchesNStitches (Jul 19, 2013)

Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, new shoulder brace fitted, and waiting for DH to pick me up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

So you are going home today?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh yes, in the truck and heading home now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Curious here -- what does the shoulder brace look like? Is it the type that has the arm extended and braced at the waist?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Freedom!!!!!


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Be FREE!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

A quick update for you .

The good news is that the figure 8 brace is working, and the clavicle is starting to set in a good place, the down side is that they gave me a shot of a pain killer, then cranked the brace a while bunch tighter, shame the drugs didn't kick in for a while.

More good news, when I woke up choking yesterday morning, I pulled a small muscle in my neck, and a bunch of big ones in my side, the level of pain made me think I had cracked something! The X-rays show no damage, yippe. But doesn't stop them hurting like MoFo.

Now I have to wait 2 weeks, get some more x-rays , and then I will be able to lose the cast, and maybe one of the shoulder slings. He has upped my pain pills by a hell of a lot, yippee, maybe I'll get to sleep again tonight!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Praying for sleep! Snuggle a pup it will help!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm thinking you should do the pregnant bedding... You know... .pillows under the knees, behind the back, on the sides.... cocoon yourself!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Glad you're home GH. Sending wishes for a less painful, speedy recovery. Hope you get some sleep.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

(very gentle hugs for you) so glad you're improving


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Glad to see you're improving. I agree with snuggling a critter. Nothing like a cat or dog to drape where you need and provide warmth and healing energy.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Hope your recovery speeds along.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Here you go 27 days after the injury, pretty colors still :shock:


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Glad you are home. 
Thems some purdy colors girl!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Some people just seem to live a life filled with adventure -- very neat colours.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You missed the best color combination, the dark purple shoulder and neon yellow chest was errrrrrrrrrrrrr interesting:lol:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> You missed the best color combination, the dark purple shoulder and neon yellow chest was errrrrrrrrrrrrr interesting:lol:


From an artists perspective I couldn't help but think 'oh - color opposites' lol!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

GH, I'd share my rice pudding and my cuddly bunnies with you if you were closer:wink:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ooh, rainbow-y. BUT, you're on the mend and that's what matters .


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am so glad you will be recuperating at home so you can breathe the summer air and see all your beloved critters.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Updates


The cast came off my arm yesterday, and I was kind of expecting to see a white shrivelled looking arm, but instead it's swollen and lumpy and it hurts. They sent me out with a stupid triangular bandage to support it, that was as useful as a chocolate tea pot, so I bought a brace, and that feels so much better, I can take it off to exercise it, or to wash, or when resting, but will wear it while using it for a week or two I think. Last night I wrapped with a polo bandage, that worked really well to keep it comfortable overnight .

The horrible figure eight shoulder brace has to stay a couple more weeks, just to make sure that the clavicle has set for sure, he is very impressed, with how it has done, and is just playing safe!

The broken ribs are still really painful, Oh to be able to have a full nights sleep, rather than a bunch of two hour instalments, and sleeping flat would be a huge bonus. This is taking so much longer than I thought, very frustrating, but progress is being made.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Progress is a good thing! How are you doing mentally? I know it was a scary event all in all. We are here praying still.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

_as useful as a chocolate tea pot_

I like that :lol: Your humour is back.

Recover soon and get back to doing the things you love!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Wouldn't it be nice to wake up one morning and TA-DA! All healed!? From what I hear from those with rib fractures, they are the worst. It would be nice if you didn't have to breath, laugh or move.
Sounds like you are making progress though. : )


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Glad to hear that you are getting better, even though it is frustratingly slow.

be sure to eat well, i.e, lots of fresh fruit and veggies, as it will help the healing process.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

glad to hear your on the mend. Relax & rest while you can, all to soon you'll be back in the rat race


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Sounds weird but have you tried folding a blanket a little and then putting it under your back to sleep?

Weird I know but I did that both yes I had broken ribs and I was actually able to sleep on my back....not all night but for a few good solid hours lol


Hope you keep healing quick!!!


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Glad to hear you are getting better


----------



## Le007 (Jan 7, 2013)

Ouch. Been there, fell off my mare in '08- torn rotator cuff, broken radial bone in wrist. Take you time, don't rush.. allow your body to heal.
Praying for a quick recovery!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

cakemom said:


> Progress is a good thing! How are you doing mentally? I know it was a scary event all in all. We are here praying still.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OK I think, I have been out and talked to the horses and that's fine, can't do anything useful yet, because I can't hold onto anything. As to riding, I think that it will be OK, but who knows until I try.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Awesome!! That is very good to hear!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

7 1/2 weeks gone and first visit with my own doctor today, was kind of shocked when the receptionist announced me as "our survivor" and the Doc replies "Oh this is the one" :lol::lol:

Good news everything is still healing up, bad news a couple of small issues have come up..

Seems like I damaged a nerve in my leg, peroneal nerve, causing a numb spot on my knee, forecast up to 12 months for that one to heal, but hopefully it wont be much of an issue.

I also have 'ear rocks' :rofl::rofl:, some crystals in the ear canal got knocked loose in the accident and are now floating about in the wrong place, causes me to get dizzy if I move wrong, or try and lie down on my left side, of course the relatively undamaged one. He wants to wait and see on that one, a quick internet search shows some exercises you can do to try and make the rocks go to the right area of the ear, I may have to try that.

Over all I have been strongly cautioned not to do to much, especially with harvest coming up, if I don't get well now, I could still be struggling next harvest:-( I also have to take more pain pills than I have been, seems like being tough isn't all it's cracked up to be. Oh and have to wear a wrist brace more often than I have been doing, and with the steel set to put my wrist at a better angle, seems it's not meant to be flat.

I was also told not to try and do anything with the horses for a while, I can go and hang out with them, as the Doc says, go spend time with the new guy so he knows you, but you can't risk being pulled around by anything right now.

So we hurry up and wait some more!!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Sounds like you are healing GH-and that is good, but I know that being patient is hard. There is a maneuver to help with the dizziness....my sister in law is an ENT and gave it to me for dizziness....





And I didn't even have a good excuse for being dizzy! But she says it works-I have not been dizzy since she told me about it, so have not tried it myself. SHe actually does it to her patients in the office as it apparently is easy to not wait long enough for the calcium to move.

Good lucy and continue healing!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> ...
> I also have 'ear rocks' :rofl::rofl:, ..QUOTE]
> 
> That explains so much:shock:. Keep at it you will prevail - you are after all from hardy English stock.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Glad to hear you are making progress


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

So glad to see you are progressing.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Keep smiling, you will get better, good luck.

In the video it looks like for the rocks he rolls her over just right. 

So that means you've got to Rock N Roll, right?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Rock and Roll yeah! I can do that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

